# Dodo Juice Stock Clearance



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Guys, 

We have been looking at our stocks of certain brands and have found that we are a little overstocked on some Dodo lines. 

This is good news for you guys as this week we will be having a stock clearance. 

Keep your eyes pealed for some exceptional offers on certain lines as the week goes on.. Once these items are gone though the price will return to normal. 

Ill add to this thread when we add the first item.


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Heres the first few offers: 

Dodo Juice Air Fresheners: *WAS- £3.95 NOW £2.85*
Dodo Juice Supernatural Nano Ceramic Wheel Sealant:  *WAS £35.95 NOW £25.95 *
Dodo Juice Lime Prime 100ml *WAS £5.95 NOW £3.95 *
Dodo Juice Blue Velvet Panel Pot *WAS £5.95 NOW £3.95 *
Dodo Juice Supernatural Finger Mitt  *WAS £4.95 NOW £3.49 
*
These are just the first few as we add more we will post up.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

ooohhhh I do love the air fresheners


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We have added some more items to the list...

Dodo Juice Clay Pad Twin Pack - *WAS £12.95 NOW £9.71*
Dodo Juice Crudzilla Concentrate 500ml *WAS £13.50 NOW £11.16 *
Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid Paste Sealant -* WAS £29.95 NOW £22.46 *
Dodo Juice Supernatural Wax 30ml *Was £14.50 NOW £11.96*
Dodo Juice Total Wipe Out 100ml *WAS £3.95 NOW £3.95 *
Dodo Juice Basics Wax Applicator (Single) *WAS £3.95 NOW £3.15 *
Dod Juice Born Slippy Refill 250ml *WAS £6.95 NOW £5.50*


----------

